# Getting rid of 'liquid nails' on brick



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

maybe Naptha, laq thinner, If mineral spirits will work then that is by far the safest. Much less nasty fumes and less BOOM V E N T I L A T E THE HECK OUTTA THE ROOM


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Try heat. Thats what I ended up doing when I pulled up some masonite floor underlayment in my parent's house and the glued down sections would just rip off the rest of the masonite and didn't want to scrape off.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Try "Goof Off". You can get it at any hardware store. It will most likely not REMOVE it, but rather soften it up so you can scrape it off.


----------



## l1r (Apr 2, 2008)

Will goof off or any other chemical product discolor brick in any way? I was about to buy it at Lowes yesterday and the guy told it might do some discoloration. 
Also, consider that glue has been on the wall for many years, so it's completely dry and stone hard. 
I'll try heat and Goof Off today in the 'not-so-visible' area tonight and let you know how it worked. 
Thanks!


----------



## l1r (Apr 2, 2008)

Goof off - no-worky. Heat - liquid nails burns, but slowly and not too cleanly... Maybe I'll get most of it with burning and cover the rest with shelves...


----------

